# Heater valve replacement



## OldToys (Oct 30, 2011)

I am trying to get my heater working and one of the issues I have is my Heater control valve is broken. Here is a good picture I took of a GTO that was at Cars and Coffee this Saturday. The valve I need has two vacuum lines attached like the one in the picture. Does anyone know where I can get one like this, I can find valves with one connector but not two as shown in the picture.
thanks for the help.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If OPGI, PY or AMES doesn't have it....try OLD AIR they have lots of obsolete A/c-heat parts


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

all pontiac vendors sell that vac controller, but you don't need it for the heater or AC since it is only there for AC to use outside air vs recirc inside air. Heater does not use that valve and for AC, only best to use inside air.


----------

